
iPhone thief's identity revealed by Apple GDPR tool - afit
https://www.reincubate.com/blog/stolen-iphone-thief-identity-revealed-gdpr/
======
wutwutwuttt
Pfff, hardly any guarantee that the user of the iPhone is the thief. It only
identifies the person who used the phone, immediately after the theft, and
that they're the only person to have possessed it.

That person might have purchased it or otherwise received it, without being
aware of it's origin. Lots of people buy secondhand/refurbished iPhones, and
not all of the sellers are reputable, yet people still buy.

Oh well. At least the article's author can prove that the phone was once his,
and he might be able to find where it is now, and maybe even get it back,
however devalued it is by now.

------
mehly
GDPR propaganda

~~~
afit
What on earth? Who benefits from that?

